# Got a new(ish) trailer!!



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all!
I've been searching for a little two horse trailer within my college student budget for a while now since I now only have one horse and don't need my monster 3 horse slant. Only problem is I have a 16.2h, 1400lb gelding who basically doesn't fit in anything (he takes up half the 3 horse trailer).
Well my dad surprised me with a '83 Campbell two horse gooseneck straight load, best part is my horse fits with room to spare! I was shocked when he fit, my whole family was actually. 

I was a little worried about him loading (thankfully he self loads/unloads like a dream) because he's never been in such a tiny trailer, or a straight load but he jumped in without hesitation. And the second best part is that it was only $1000!! minimal rust, floor is great. 

















I love my father so much! I will definitely be posting pictures as we fix it up and give it new paint.

TPG


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, let me know how it works out for you, I will as some point be looking for somethilng similar.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Nice trailer....*_

Congratulations and ENJOY!!

Safe travels and many miles of trouble-free freedom...

Give dad another super special hug & kiss.... 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

IMO, the only love greater than a fathers love for his daughter is possibly a mothers love for her son.....

Nice....I'm pretty sure daddy loves you too!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Could you ask your Dad if he will adopt me?? Nice trailer, awesome Dad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Could you ask your Dad if he will adopt me?? Nice trailer, awesome Dad!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too!! The truck and trailer are even in my favorite color...and I LOVE older Ford pickups!! :lol:  :loveshower:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like a great buy. I would loved to have something that nice when I was your age.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> Looks like a great buy. I would loved to have something that nice when I was your age.


Amen to that......I had a Vega wagon...corvett yellow.


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Sadly the truck is not mine, its my dad's '97 f250 with the 7.3. I certainly WISH it was mine! He had to pick the trailer up for me since I'm not allowed to drive for another 4 weeks (I had knee surgery). I'm so excited to have something my gelding fits comfortably in though! And I can even fit my street bike in one stall as well, perfect for moving to grad school! 
I'm definitely blessed to have such an amazing father who has puts up with my horse habits


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

looks like a good 'un for a good family! use it in good health for a long time! Get better from knee I just had 3 knee surgeries on right knee and one was a total knee replacement. I have no idea when I can ride. probably when the muscles come back! keep posting about your trailer adventures.


----------

